
Can banks individually create money out of nothing? – theories and evidence - walterbell
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057521914001070
======
tmaly
yes, its called commercial credit. When you go to a store and pay with a
plastic card issued by the bank, its almost the same as paying with cash as
long as you have credit on the card.

